# Some Call me Buffalo.



## Thermal2 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey guys, I keep track of my lifts at home on my excel sheet.  I figured I would put my numbers up on the site.  I have been lifting for about 2 months now. I have lifted in the past, but nothing like this. I was always the 10-12 rep guy, thinking i was getting big.  HAHA not anymore. Now I am on the right Road!!

11-22-05  BodyWeight 194  

Squats 225x8,  245x4,  285x3
Leg Curl 170x8   180x8  190x7
Ham Curl  80x8   80x7
Calf Raise  90x8   100x8

11-27  BW 195

Dead Lifts  225x6  245x4
Chest Ups  BWx 4  BWx 4  just started these
Pullovers  120x8   130x6

11-29   BW 195

Shoulder DB Press  50x6   50x6
Shrugs  90x8  100x6
Hammer shoulder press  90x8  100x8

11-30  BW 195

DB Flat 80x8   80x8
Incline DB  50x8   50x8
Dips(weighted)  45x6   45x8

As you can see I have to increase weight.  Once I hit 8 reps I increase weight

These are my last 4 lifts for each bodypart.  I usually lift each part once a week and I work very hard.  I like to keep my reps at 4-6. I have gained about 5-8 pounds since starting about 2 months ago.  I have been on a cycle of Methyl-drol for almost 1 month. I plan on cycling for 6 weeks.   I have records for the last 2 months, I just figured this is a good start!!   

Let me know how this looks.   

BUFFALO...


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am 21 yrs old   5'9" and love pain.. I weight 195lbs  Dont know bodyfat%, but it will sure get lower once March hits!  Would like to get down to 12-15%.  and weight close to 200lbs cut.   Dont know if this helps but if i flex my abs I have about 1-1.5 inches of fat on top.!!!  also have a 34 waist,  I will get some measurements later..


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2005)

You don't need to weigh in every day....IMO the mirror is a better tool



 also being the 10-12 rep guy does make you bigger

 stay on the IM board long enough and you'll learn

 keep up the good work


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am not worried about my weight, I just do it for recording purposes.  And my understanding is lower reps bigger gains.  No?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2005)

It depends what you're aiming for, and what your training philsophy is. Most people don't train exactly like the next person. Generally, 8-12 reps is considered to be optimal for hypertrophy, and 6 reps and lower is generally used for strength specific training, but a lot of that also depends on what your overall training regimine is like.


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 4, 2005)

12-4    Back Day

Dead lift 135x10(warm-up) 135x8(warm-up) 185x8(warm-up),   245x8,   285x4
Chest ups  BWx 4  BWx3
Hammer Seated Row  100x5,  100x5

felt pretty good today. was very happy with my deadlift progress.  Tuesday shoulders!!  

Buffalo...


----------



## Stu (Dec 4, 2005)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> I am not worried about my weight, I just do it for recording purposes. And my understanding is lower reps bigger gains. No?


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 4, 2005)

so lower reps, more strength---high reps bigger and more cut muscles??


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I just got new software that adds up all the foods I eat in a day.  Called heart smart. love the program.  I actually get to see how MUCH food I have to eat to keep up with my 3200 calorie a day diet.  I ate well today and hit 3100 calories.  the most I have eaten yet.  feels good.  Tomarrow is shoulders.  I will keep this updated! Giddy up

Buffalo...


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Legs Baby!*

12-8-05    BW 198  
Legs 
Squats (warmup sets)135x10,  135x8,  185x8  Work Sets 265x8,  265x6
Leg curls   200x8,  200x8
Hamstring Curls  80x8,  80x8
Calf raises standing 120x8,  120x8

Pre workout shake, 
1/4 cup banilla yogurt low-fat
1/4 cup oats
25g protein
5g glutamine
30g dextrose
water
milk

PWO shake
30g protein
1/4cup oats
1 large banana
10g glutamine
3 tbsp peanut-butter
1cup 1% milk


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Chest Baby!*

12-9-05   BW 199

Chest
DB Flat Bench (warmup) 30x10,  30x10,  50x8 (work sets) 85x8,  85x6
Incline DB  55x8,  55x8
Dips  50x4,  shoulder felt fucked 2nd set
Tricept push down  90x8,  110x8

Pre workout meal.  
1 slice bread w/ peanut butter
juice

PWO
8 egg whites/ 2 yokes
1 whole english muffin w/ butter
3/4 cup banilla yogurt (low fat)
1/4 cup oats

gnc mega whey shake on my way to work. gnc mega whey blows ass. I would never recommend it to anyone!!  

shoveled the driveway for some cardio!!!  got about 6 inches of snow, maybe more!!


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Shoulders Baby!!*

Shoulders    12-13-05

BW 199 off PH cycle, on Clout, a creatine

DB Press 25x10 (wu) 25x10(wu) 45x8(wu)  55x6,  50x7
Upright Row  95x8,  95x8
Shrugs DB 105x8,  105x8
Bi Curls standing curl bar  75x8,  75x8
Incline DB curl  25x8

Pre workout
2 eggos w/ butter
supplements

PWO
Isopure Choc  (great MRP) 300 cal  50gram protein  
Banana

I know I know, i need more food, I find it soo hard to eat all the time. I have been getting 2800-3000 calories a day.   I still need more.  Keep up the Intensity!!!  Giddy Up

Buffalo.....


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Legs Baby!*

Hey boys, had a good wrkout today.

12-14-05   BW ?? didnt weigh myself
Legs

Squats 135x10wu, 135x10wu, 185x8wu,  265x8,  265x6
I am going to bump up my squat weight to 275 next week and try to get 2, 6 rep sets.
Leg curl, single leg 60x8, 70x8  dbl leg  200x7
Ham curl 80x8, 80x8
Calf raise standing  130x8,  130x6

pre workout
wasnt hungary at all, kinda feel like a soar throat is coming on, had some cashews and half a met-rx 100 colosul bar

PWO
1/2cup oats
1 banana
10g glutamine
40g dextrose
35g protein
water and 1/2 cup 1% milk
all mixed up in a delicious shake

the other half of the met-rx 100 collosul bar  pretty good too!!

Now I am going to go on into the day and eat like a mother fucker to get massive.  Keep up the Intensity,  Giddy UP!!

BUFFALO...


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Chest Baby!*

12-16-05 BW 201

Chest
Flat Bench DB  30x10wu,  30x10wu,  50x8wu  85x8, 85x5
Incline DB   60x7,  60x5
Dips 35x8,  35x6
skull crusher 55x8, 55x6
Tri pushdown  80x8,  90x6 (rope)

pre workout,  again wasnt hungary, threw down my creatine and half of a half of a peanutbutter sandwich

PWO shake
peanutbutter  16g protein, 3 g carbs, 184 cal
dextrose 46g carbs,  184cal
glutamine  10g
milk 3g protein, 4g carbs, 20cal
mega whey  40g protein, 4 g carbs, 210 cal

total PWO shake
59g protein
57g carbs
598 calories

had a great lift today, broke my 200lbs mark, here we come 225lbs.
I am going to eat like an animal today.  my whole body is looking 100% more muscular and I love it, it is fuel for my motivation!!  I workout extremely hard and i am finally getting results only after 2 months.  I started lifting again on 10-16-05 and it is now 12-15-05  WOW!!  Keep up the intensity! Giddy Up.

BUFFALO...


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 16, 2005)

Figured I would list my first lifts for each bodypart when i started, you guys can see the weight increase!! These are from OCTOBER.. this year

10-16-05
chest
flatbench barbell  135x8,  165x6
incline db  30x8,  35x8
dips bwx8,  20x8

10-17-05
legs
squats 185x8,  205x6
ham curls 30x10,  50x8
calf raises 30x11,  50x9


10-18-05
back
deadlift 115x8,  135x8
seated row  70x8,  80x8
shrugs  45x8,  50x8

I didnt have my own shoulder day, which I have now, and I never in a millions years though I would be where I am today.  EAT LIFT SLEEP.  Plus all the Great Information I have got from IM!!!  Gotta love it

BUFFALO...


----------

